# BBQ Bands and Brews BBQ contest Palmyra Va 22 to 23rd June



## jwatki (Mar 8, 2012)

I want to invite all competition teams to our contest in Palmyra Va.
Our Goal is to be the Second best BBQ contest in Va . ( Right after Que and Cruz in LOUISA Va. Did I say it right Bill  )

We have $10000 in prize money! Pay out is ten deep in each category. We are limit to the first 30 teams.
Awards for the top 5 overall
Great  area ,on grass with some shade. Very Very peacefull

http://www.bbqbandsandbrews.com

   BBQ, BANDS & BREWS
an event for the whole family at scenic Pleasant Grove in central Virginia
Championship BBQ Contest,*Live Music & Craft Beers plus
Inflatable Bounces for the Kidswww.bbqbandsandbrews.com
Food Vendors
Local Business & Vendor Booths

Headlining: The Rhondels of Virginia Beach

Event co-sponsors:
Blue Mountain Brewery & Blue Mountain Barrel House
Thistle Gate Vineyard
Save the Date!


More info. about the event and how to reserve a vendor space
and enter the BBQ contest will be announced early in 2012.


*12/15/11: The Kansas City Barbeque Society has approved this event as a KCBS sanctioned contest to be held annually. This is now an official State Barbeque Championship of Virginia.





Our little town is located outside of Charlottesville Va right behind the home of President Thomas Jefferson. Great place to visit for vacation!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ur goal is http://www.bbqbandsandbrews.com/


----------



## jwatki (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: BBQ Bands and Brews BBQ contest Palmyra Va 22 to 23rd Ju*

Hi,
 Take a look of our trophies for our contest . What do you think?http://www.libertychainsawcarvings.com/contact.asp


----------



## jwatki (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: BBQ Bands and Brews BBQ contest Palmyra Va 22 to 23rd Ju*

We have almost 40 judges sign up in less than 6 weeks for our St Patty's BBQ Judging class. It looks like a perfect day!


----------



## jwatki (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: BBQ Bands and Brews BBQ contest Palmyra Va 22 to 23rd Ju*

Hello ! Anyone out there. We have over 45 chances to win at our BBQ contest over $10000 of prize money, just enough for gas ! I NEED TEAMs . Only thirty spots available! Let me know if you are interested!
http://www.bbqbandsandbrews.com/application.php


----------



## jwatki (Apr 12, 2012)

*Thermapen Raffle!*

Ok ! We have 40 judges applications and we need teams. I will hold a raffle for all the teams that sign up before April 21 2012 for the BBq Bands and brew bbq contest. The raffle will be for the highly sought after Splash proof Super fast Thermapen. Drawing will be at the cooks meeting at the contest. You must have be present to win.
Splash-Proof Super-Fast Thermapen - Instant Read Thermometer, Perfect for Barbecue, Home and Professional Cooking
by ThermoWorks


http://www.bbqbandsandbrews.com/application.php


----------



## jwatki (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: BBQ Bands and Brews BBQ contest Palmyra Va 22 to 23rd Ju*

http://www.bbqbandsandbrews.com/home_teams.php
Despite having BIG contests surrounding us . We have a great line up of Teams!
Only three SPOTS left.
We have over $10,000 of prize money to give away! PLUS great trophies!
Come join the FUN!


----------

